# Change of shower head.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't have a power shower so looking to see if there is a shower head that can generate more power/water. I tried a cheap one one from eBay but it wasn't much different to the Gainsborough one I have.


----------



## phaseolin (Oct 21, 2010)

Have found the Mira 360 head to work well and big improvement in flow compared to what was previously fitted.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you've a gravity fed shower, look at getting a pump fitted. Ours was so bad that used to shower without a shower head and have the shower pipe open ended.

I don't know why i put up with it for so long, had a pump fitted and it is as good as a power shower and you still get a god half hour shower out of a full tank.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

If you have a Gainsborough shower you are probably stuffed as they are poo. My only suggestion would be to try one advertised as being eco friendly. Or change the shower. Sorry


----------

